# MEFI 3 ECM Testing??



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

My project boat has two 1999 (based on block date stamp)7.4L MarinePower gasoline engines. One has been completely rebuilt and the otheris almost complete, I'mjust down to the electrical. When I was testing thecompleteone, it would turn over but wouldn't start. After checking all the wiring, relays, fuel pump, etc.. I switched the ECM with the one from the other engine and it fired right up. It still won't idle but I think that is more of a timing issue. I've checked around for a replacement MEFI 3 ECM and they ain't cheap.inch: Before I go toexpense of replacing itI want to make dang sure that the one I have is bad.

So..My question is, to whom can I take it to have it tested and what would it typically cost?

Thanks in advance.

Alan


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

actually, by swapping it and it fired right up, you just tested it.. i would swap it again just to make sure there wasnt a bad connection.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Good point. I just thought there might be the possibility that there was a code thatneeded to be cleared or something. I'm not real good with these things that don't have a "physical" solution. I'll try swapping them again.

The cheapest I've seen a new one go foris about $950. Would there be such a thing as buying a used one? And if so, where and how much?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a guy in alabama i know of,,, i need to dig up his number, but i will get back with you..


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I have been told that it is entirely possible that it may just need to be reprogramed or "re-flashed". Does anybody know anything about doing this? 



What I would really like to find is someone who has the connectors, the diagnostic software, and set-up to be able to "read" it. I have the little diagnostic tool with the LED that basically blinks out the various error codes in "Morse Code" fashion, but it only works if the engine is running . I have seen the diagnostic software and connectors online but the entire set-up is over half the cost of a new control module. Since every modern engine has an ECM/ECU I find it hard to believe that nobody around here has the set-up necessary to run the diagnostic. Maybe I'm not asking the right questions? 



I have money.....??


----------

